# Wiring cab



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Just double checking. If I want to wire two 16ohm speakers to make an 8ohm cab I run pos. to pos and neg to neg. Correct?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Correct. 

Shavano Music Online - Speaker Wiring/Loading Examples


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Momma always told me I was smart! Thanks jimsz


----------

